# A first for me



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Got this on one of the cameras while I was on vacation last week. I wish the pic was better, but it leaves no doubt as to what it is. Ive wanted to see one for years, finally got a picture.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bobcat! Awesome!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That's awesome! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit this area of OGF for the trail cam pics and this pic is fantastic. 

If I lived out further I'd love to put up trail cams just to see whats out there.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cool pic right there. Congrats on having a new friend at the property.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great pic, I wish there were more of them on this side of the state, around Rocky Fork lake is the closest range for them with any regularity to Dayton

Salmonid


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice. What do you have around the camera? Feeder, mineral site?Just wondering what brought him to that area.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I set my cameras on trails, so nothing in particular brought him there. Just passing through I guess. I hope to get another pic one of these days.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn the pic took awfully late from when the movement was detected...any way to speed that up?..doesn't seem to be running either...it almost passed your cam right by without getting a pic...I'm not questioning it...I know they're out there...your cam seemed to take the pic late as it was just trotting by.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pic M.Magis. I have 4 cameras out right now and getting tons of pics of deer, turkey, of course racoons, and also quite a few coyotes. I have a close by neighbor who saw a bobcat in his field this spring. Would love to get him on camera. Thanks for sharing your pic!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice, I have been wanting to see one in Ohio again for a long time. I saw one around 35 years ago and none since.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Damn the pic took awfully late from when the movement was detected...any way to speed that up?..doesn't seem to be running either...it almost passed your cam right by without getting a pic...I'm not questioning it...I know they're out there...your cam seemed to take the pic late as it was just trotting by.


It's a cheapo camera with a fairly slow trigger, but the biggest thing is that it walked so close to the camera. In the few seconds it took to trigger, the cat was nearly out of the frame. That's just the way trail camers are, particularly the cheap ones like this. For $50 I'm happy, but I don't expect great pics from it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome! In broad daylight too! We are starting to get quite a few around here. We have heard them a few times and a couple have been hit by vehicles on I 70.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Couple years ago I had one scare some does away that I was about to take a shot at. He was about 10 yards from me and when the does saw it they took off. Then I stood up and he took off like someone spilt hot water on him.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

very very cool. The closest I have come to one is hearing one while backpacking at Shawnee and while staying at my uncles horse ranch in North Carolina. For a $50 cam that's a pretty good pic and with it being that close it would be out of frame quick. Definitely post back if you get anymore


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow that's great, I have always heard about them but never seen one.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i got a pretty decent pic of one last year on cam to never be seen again. im about 5 miles from allensville in vinton county for location purposes.



Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

